# Rogers wireless data overage charges?



## Adrian.

I went over my data plan by about 50mb. Does anyone know how much this is going to cost me. I cannot find any information.


----------



## mjollymo

Found this on the rogers site in their little legal disclaimer section:

"4. Additional data transmission is charged at 3¢/MB. While roaming in the U.S., data transmission charges of 0.6¢/kb apply. While roaming internationally, data transmission charges of 3¢/kb apply."

If that's true, you shouldn't be looking at too much in way of cost.


----------



## G-Mo

3c/MB I believe, so, less than $5.


----------



## Paul82

I think it depends on your data plan but I'm on the 6gb plan and when I went over it was 50 cents per mb for the first 50 mb so $25 plus 3 cents per mb after that. In total I had about $100 in overages for nov/dec.


----------



## Adrian.

Paul82 said:


> I think it depends on your data plan but I'm on the 6gb plan and when I went over it was 50 cents per mb for the first 50 mb so $25 plus 3 cents per mb after that. In total I had about $100 in overages for nov/dec.


That's brutal. I didn't even get the txt saying that I was over until I was 49.6 over. I'll fight this one with them. No way I'm paying them for this.


----------



## G-Mo

Adrian. said:


> That's brutal. I didn't even get the txt saying that I was over until I was 49.6 over. I'll fight this one with them. No way I'm paying them for this.


You signed a contact agreeing to whatever overages you incur... They offer you the text as a courtesy, it's not contactually obligated... If you went over, by all means call and ask for consideration, but, whatever the outcome, pay your bill -- you incurred it!


----------



## fyrefly

Paul82 said:


> I think it depends on your data plan but I'm on the 6gb plan and when I went over it was 50 cents per mb for the first 50 mb so $25 plus 3 cents per mb after that. In total I had about $100 in overages for nov/dec.


How in the world did you go over the 6GB Plan? I have the 6GB and I'm not giving it up until Rogers pulls it from my cold, dead hands... but I've never done more than 3-ish GB in a month. 

Are you constantly tethering and torrenting?


----------



## Paul82

I went over for that month because I was tethering... moved into a new condo and took Primus/Bell's Tech's a LONG time to get the internet hooked up. I was using it for my home surfing and video streaming (youtube, et al) refrained from torrenting because I knew I'd blow through the 6GB VERY quickly with that... In the end it worked out roughly the same as I "saved" 2 months worth of home phone/internet charges... but paid that in overages so yea...

I have no real complaints about Primus though, the reason it was 2 months and not only 3 weeks was because after the first delay I had them postpone it till after I got back from xmas holidays in Jan... Speedwise they are great... better than I ever got with Bell and as I use the internet as my cable subscription(combo of streaming, torrents, and iTunes) I NEED to have unlimited usage...


----------



## dona83

fyrefly said:


> How in the world did you go over the 6GB Plan? I have the 6GB and I'm not giving it up until Rogers pulls it from my cold, dead hands... but I've never done more than 3-ish GB in a month.
> 
> Are you constantly tethering and torrenting?


+1. I watch a lot of hockey games on NHL GameCenter Live through tethering, lots of cbc.ca shows other times, my highest usage ever is 3GB.


----------

